# My Goat Hates Me!!



## NewGoatMama88 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello Everyone!
My husband and I just recently "adopted" a young goat. He's fully intact and still has his horns but he's only about 20 pounds. The local feed store said he was between 2-3 months old. We got him from a run down, not very nice barn. He had never been around people or anything other than his sister, mom and dad. So needless-to-say he was a bit of a challenge catching him. But we did, and we brought him home to meet our two dogs. As of today we've had him for almost 5 days. He's actually adjusting quite well I think. He and the dogs all get along just fine. He goes outside with them and comes back in. He's also got a huge dog run on the side of the house that we've turned in our "Goat Getaway". I'm frustrated because he'll cry when I'm not around, he'll lay literally right at my feet and is fine, until I go to actually touch him. He'll run and not let me pick him up or scratch him or anything. My husband seems to think that with time this will pass just because of where he came from. I'd love some advice or opinions on this! Thanks!! :whatgoat:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

He doesnt hate you as much as he's in new surroundings. He needs a buddy. Of his own kind. Goats are herd animals.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Is he an only goat?? Goats need other goats for company.

nancyd' we posted at the same time....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ I agree


----------



## NewGoatMama88 (Apr 17, 2012)

I know that he's a herd animal. And we would have taken his sister too if we had the space, but he is absolutely in love with the dogs. So even though he doesn't have any other goats, he does have two dogs. He sleeps inside with the dogs in our bedroom and eats beside them and everything. So, assuming that I won't be getting another goat - any suggestions on how we can get him to want to be closer to myself and my husband?


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

What they said (pointing to above posts) :laugh: 
Also, he is in a new home and needs time to settle in and adjust, get used to your rhythms in feeding and tending, etc. If you're spending time with him every day, he'll come around.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

ditto above... also I think it will pass with time... just keep hanging out with him. Just sit on the floor and let him come to you. ignore him, read a book pet your dogs and I would be willing to bet that he will be begging for hugs soon. I would also strongly advise getting him fixed if you haven't started that ball rolling yet. He will be a lot friendlier and tons less smelly.
M.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Agree with all the above


----------



## NewGoatMama88 (Apr 17, 2012)

Mandara, thank you very much. I know he's a happy guy because he's having a blast playing and running and teaching my dogs how to graze haha. I appreciate the advice!! Natural - we are already in the process of getting him fixed, luckily we live in a very farm-y area with lots of livestock vet's in the area. He'll be fixed within the month at the very most. But it'll probably be after he's a little more settled in. THANKS!!!!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Great! Now all you have to do is post photos... There's nothing we like better than cute goat pics.
M.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oooo he sounds like a spoiled little goatie! With all of the love and attention he's getting, he'll most likely come around... Good luck with the little guy! Cant wait to see pics...Does he have a name yet?


----------

